# Where to buy an ECA stack?



## donok2211 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey

I use to buy chesteze tablets but can't find them on ebay anymore

Any Ideas where I can source a decent ECA stack

Thanks


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Sudafed original (blue box) has pseudoephedrine in it, only available over the counter and only 12 tabs in a pack.

eBay sell caffeine tabs

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bodybuilding-CAFFEINE-200mg-200-Tabs-Extra-STRONG-Energy-Tablets-Pills-/201649202600?hash=item2ef33aa5a8:g:iGMAAOSwTapV3xFF

View attachment M1314-1-F.JPG


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Pseudoephedrine is NOT ephedrine, it's structurally similar however does not share the thermogenic properties of ephedrine and can make users feel pretty god damn awful. It's a reasonably strong anorectic however.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

jammie2013 said:


> Pseudoephedrine is NOT ephedrine, it's structurally similar however does not share the thermogenic properties of ephedrine and can make users feel pretty god damn awful. It's a reasonably strong anorectic however.


 Depends what O.P whats to use it for?

As a pre workout stim I have used it many times at 3X tabs, give's a good boost.

If using for cutting there are better options.


----------



## donok2211 (Apr 19, 2015)

I wanted to use it for weight loss - Mainly it's appetite suppression and focus

as I have previously used an ECA stack I purchased at a gym and chesteze but can't source it anymore

I have purchased OXY ECA EXTREME off ebay and hope its the real deal


----------



## donok2211 (Apr 19, 2015)

Sparkey said:


> Depends what O.P whats to use it for?
> 
> As a pre workout stim I have used it many times at 3X tabs, give's a good boost.
> 
> If using for cutting there are better options.


 what would you advise for cutting ?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

donok2211 said:


> what would you advise for cutting ?


 First of all what BF% are you?

Whats your goal?

There is a world of difference in losing a bit of weight before your holiday and a pre contest cut.

As you will know diet is key.

A calorie deficit and cardio go a long way, that mixed in with low carb, intermittent fasting, high carb days etc.

Below is a thread by @Pscarb and well worth reading, it will give you some idea of what you have to go through.

I had plateau'd at 10% BF until I red about how Paul did cardio twice a day, so I gave it a go and within a day I was dropping weight again. :thumb

All I have used is 'Mesomorph' pre workout and caffeine to drop the weight.

Paul goes into more depth about other things he uses.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/18099-how-i-prepare-for-a-bodybuilding-comp/?page=1&do=embed


----------



## donok2211 (Apr 19, 2015)

I got this off ebay

hopefully its the right stuff and not that herbal extract nonsense

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/OXY-ECA-EXTREME-60-Caps/272399929945


----------



## donok2211 (Apr 19, 2015)

So my order arrived and it doesn't seem legit compared to my past experiences with ECA


----------

